# mauled by her own dogs?



## strollingbones (Dec 18, 2017)

Two dogs mauled their owner to death during a walk in Virginia woods, sheriff says


so you have this small person walking two large pit bulls....in the woods..and something happens..the pits maul her to death...i just cant stop wondering what happened what went wrong...or simply why?  why would dogs she had raised from pups do this?
did she fall and that started the attack?


----------



## Muhammed (Dec 18, 2017)

A coup.


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 18, 2017)

o you are horrible...i wonder if perhaps she fell and bleed and the dogs attacked


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 18, 2017)

another .......the dogs began to fight each other..she goes to stop it and they turn on her


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 18, 2017)

In that pic, the dog looks like it's ready to snap and bite her face.

I wouldn't even want a dog with that type of facial expression.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 18, 2017)

strollingbones said:


> another .......the dogs began to fight each other..she goes to stop it and they turn on her



I got bit by a pitbull, my own, he dropped me, er, it was like a lightning bolt up my spine and I fell.


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 18, 2017)

i always had dobies....i never tried to control them physically i knew that was a losing battle....i was simply the food goddess and alpha female...she was way too small to be out with 2 large pits.....i was defending pits cause a lot of my friends have them.....hubby mentions they all have 1 pit.. not two

and when i began passing out...my dogs would simply lick me to death till i woke up...my biggest issue was just getting them off me...and trying to get up with them pushing me back down playing...


----------



## Vastator (Dec 18, 2017)

We spent a lot of time there at the scene and made some observations that, out of respect for the family, we're not releasing," Agnew said.
The woman was menstruating,  and the two dogs were fighting for possession of her...


----------



## Bonzi (Dec 18, 2017)

strollingbones said:


> Two dogs mauled their owner to death during a walk in Virginia woods, sheriff says
> 
> 
> so you have this small person walking two large pit bulls....in the woods..and something happens..the pits maul her to death...i just cant stop wondering what happened what went wrong...or simply why?  why would dogs she had raised from pups do this?
> did she fall and that started the attack?


Most PBs are fine, but they are know to get wild like that. She most likely didn't discipline the properly. I know first hand some dogs need a lot more work than others


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 18, 2017)

You never know what some girls are doing with dogs. 

I wish I didn't, unfortunately I do.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Dec 18, 2017)

Vastator said:


> We spent a lot of time there at the scene and made some observations that, out of respect for the family, we're not releasing," Agnew said.
> The woman was menstruating,  and the two dogs were fighting for possession of her...



I was thinking they got a sniff of blood, so they went nuts...


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Dec 18, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> You never know what some girls are doing with dogs.
> 
> I wish I didn't, unfortunately I do.



You've been to Mexico or Kentucky!


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 18, 2017)

back when i was young and had menses the most trouble i would have ...was the nose in the crotch...


----------



## Esmeralda (Dec 18, 2017)

strollingbones said:


> Two dogs mauled their owner to death during a walk in Virginia woods, sheriff says
> 
> 
> so you have this small person walking two large pit bulls....in the woods..and something happens..the pits maul her to death...i just cant stop wondering what happened what went wrong...or simply why?  why would dogs she had raised from pups do this?
> did she fall and that started the attack?


There is only one kind of dog that kills its owner and that is the pitbull. They are the psychopath of dogs.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Dec 18, 2017)

strollingbones said:


> back when i was young and had menses the most trouble i would have ...was the nose in the crotch...



I want to write something but we are in the pet section, so I have to play nice...

When it come to pits who knows...


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 18, 2017)

o not true.....

*Thus we would like to present you the list of the most dangerous breeds, since, as it's said, forewarned is forearmed.*

American Pit Bull Terrier.
Rottweiler.
German Shepherd.
Deutscher Boxer.
Dobermann.
Alaskan Malamute.
Chow Chow.
Perro de Presa Canario.
More items...
*Top most dangerous dogs in the world (with cnologists comments)*
Top most dangerous dogs in the world (with cnologists comments)

now with that list...i have issues with the  dobermann being on it....out of 7 kills last year....i think 4 were in defense of their owners....


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 18, 2017)

*Cynologists' Comments:* _There is still much to say about Dobermans. They are indeed fairly aggressive and can be dangerous for a man. Large and high-quality Dobermans are serious adversaries because of their agility and specific manner of the attack – they spring on the opponent, bite and then immediately jump back. It’s uncharacteristic for Dobermans to keep its preys; they never bite repeatedly and climb up the body as it does many service dogs. Normally Dobermans were used by the police force in pairs since it’s almost impossible to make a stand against two Dobermans. Currently Dobermans aren’t utilized for detention as it’s considered to be too traumatic and cruel. Indeed, Dobermans fall into the category of dogs which are capable of display of spontaneous aggression. And they just as Rottweilers understand a «play threat» neither to itself or its masters._


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 18, 2017)

Appearance is deceptive: top most aggressive dog breeds


What a surprise! Recent studies by scientists who studied the behavior of dogs, showed that the Dachshund is the most aggressive dog in the world. Serious harm to the person it will not cause, no matter how much it bites, but Dachshunds are known for their hatred to strangers. Statistics showed that every 5th Dachshund once in its life had bitten a stranger, and each 12th - attacked its master. The breed does not get along very well with children. 


lol and growing up we had dachshunds and hell yes they bit every chance they got and they dont care for kids at all

difference between the dachies and the dobies....you can bleed out from a good dobie bite....dachies...you got a limpy ankle for a day


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 18, 2017)

strollingbones said:


> Appearance is deceptive: top most aggressive dog breeds
> 
> 
> What a surprise! Recent studies by scientists who studied the behavior of dogs, showed that the Dachshund is the most aggressive dog in the world. Serious harm to the person it will not cause, no matter how much it bites, but Dachshunds are known for their hatred to strangers. Statistics showed that every 5th Dachshund once in its life had bitten a stranger, and each 12th - attacked its master. The breed does not get along very well with children.
> ...



Dachsunds and Min-Pins are the meanest dogs.

As for what happened with that girl and the pitbulls, eh, something's fishy there.

I love Dobies and Pitbulls. A Dobie saved my life once.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 18, 2017)

strollingbones said:


> o not true.....
> 
> *Thus we would like to present you the list of the most dangerous breeds, since, as it's said, forewarned is forearmed.*
> 
> ...



We have a GSD...and the reason they are on that list is they are used by Police and Military...which greatly skews the charts I have seen


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 18, 2017)

listen to ya.....owners defend their breeds simple as that...she was too small to be handling two large pits on her own...i am 5' 10" and would think twice about walking two large aggressive dogs at once in the woods......they jump a deer and they are off....a friend had a pit..we would be standing in her yard....a mouse or some poor small thing would run across the yard 100 ft away...that dog would kill what it saw in a heartbeat and be back at her feet


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 18, 2017)

strollingbones said:


> listen to ya.....owners defend their breeds simple as that...she was too small to be handling two large pits on her own...i am 5' 10" and would think twice about walking two large aggressive dogs at once in the woods......they jump a deer and they are off....a friend had a pit..we would be standing in her yard....a mouse or some poor small thing would run across the yard 100 ft away...that dog would kill what it saw in a heartbeat and be back at her feet



Xena has killed and eaten 3 rabbits, several moles and even a couple birds.
And if someone opens the gate or breaks in the house....I feel sorry for them.
As long as either of us do introductions she is their friend forever. It is uncanny how different she treats strangers than someone we have introduced her to.


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 18, 2017)

if my dobie so much as bared a canine at ya...you were outta here


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 18, 2017)

Why am I not surprised they were Pit Bulls?
Didn't even have to read the story

Dogs are usually protective of their owner. How they could maul her to death is beyond me. Might be one of those alpha male situations where they were trying to show dominance.....but to maul her to death?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 18, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Why am I not surprised they were Pit Bulls?
> Didn't even have to read the story
> 
> Dogs are usually protective of their owner. Hoe they could maul her to death is beyond me. Might be one of those alpha male situations where they were trying to show dominance.....but to maul her to death?



It is a phenomenon almost exclusively to that breed.  
American Pit Bulls were among the most docile breeds you could get, excellent dog for small children.
But then the aggressive breeding began in the 80's and turned the breed into a very skittish, fearful and "bite first ask questions later". With a distinct history of attacking their owner. 
Dobermans use to do the same thing before breeders toned down the breed, and now dobies are highly trustworthy dogs.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 18, 2017)

iamwhatiseem said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Why am I not surprised they were Pit Bulls?
> ...



I remember when Dobermans, Rottweiler's and German Shepherds were the breeds you got if you wanted a "Don't mess with me. I am a badass"  dog

Now they are all Pit Bulls


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 18, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



GSD's (which is what we have) - have two distinct lines, I like to call them the "original line" and the "bred line".
The original line they call "The working breed"....these are the real thing. And then there is the "Show breed"...dogs specifically chosen to breed for show...they are very docile and wouldn't hurt a flea.
  Xena (our dog) is a working German Shepherd. Beautiful, smart as hell and extremely loyal. With the benefit of being pretty much the best guard dogs on the planet. There is a reason why the military and law enforcement exclusively choose this breed. And with our areas Meth problem and increasing home invasions....we have peace of mind. I pity the fool that even attempts to break into our home.


----------



## Vastator (Dec 18, 2017)

strollingbones said:


> *Cynologists' Comments:* _There is still much to say about Dobermans. They are indeed fairly aggressive and can be dangerous for a man. Large and high-quality Dobermans are serious adversaries because of their agility and specific manner of the attack – they spring on the opponent, bite and then immediately jump back. It’s uncharacteristic for Dobermans to keep its preys; they never bite repeatedly and climb up the body as it does many service dogs. Normally Dobermans were used by the police force in pairs since it’s almost impossible to make a stand against two Dobermans. Currently Dobermans aren’t utilized for detention as it’s considered to be too traumatic and cruel. Indeed, Dobermans fall into the category of dogs which are capable of display of spontaneous aggression. And they just as Rottweilers understand a «play threat» neither to itself or its masters._


True. Dobermans are unshakable in pairs. The finest dogs ever bred in my opinion.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 18, 2017)

strollingbones said:


> listen to ya.....owners defend their breeds simple as that...she was too small to be handling two large pits on her own...i am 5' 10" and would think twice about walking two large aggressive dogs at once in the woods......they jump a deer and they are off....a friend had a pit..we would be standing in her yard....a mouse or some poor small thing would run across the yard 100 ft away...that dog would kill what it saw in a heartbeat and be back at her feet



Having 2 male dogs in the same household is iffy. The reason I got bit, is because shortfat thought my leg was the dog that was trying to kill him's leg. Meanwhile I'm still holding the one dog up in the air by his neck.

Even after I fell, shortfat didn't attack the other dog, he realized what he did and ran off. I managed to get to my feet and threw the aggressor dog in a bedroom, closing the door. I gave the bigger, "meaner" dog away, keeping shortfat. Nobody else would have understood him, he was funny. For instance when he was happy, he'd crank his tail and growl in a talking way. I guilted him for years by showing him that scar. If he was annoying me, I'd pull up my pant leg and point to the scar: "You see this?" He'd look all sad.


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 18, 2017)

once they stopped using dobies in the police/military breeders decided to breed for families..when my son was a toddler he escaped ....my dobie stayed with him....and much to the horror of the two men who found him would not let anyone near my son...they had to come get my hubby to get the boy in a vehicle...she was a pretty little girl but for some reason our dobie did not like her...we were sad but knew she did not belong with us...


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 18, 2017)

Here's our girl, turned 6 mos. old this week,


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 18, 2017)

Too funny...she has a very long tail, how I managed to take a photo without it showing I don't know


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 18, 2017)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Here's our girl, turned 6 mos. old this week,
> 
> View attachment 166613



Is that some kind of sex toy?


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 18, 2017)

that is a beautiful dog.....


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 18, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Here's our girl, turned 6 mos. old this week,
> ...



Holy crap I would hate to see it used as one...it is like 2 feet long, and the balls on the end are at least the size of a pool ball. Mighty painful...but then again people stick pop bottles up their ass.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 18, 2017)

iamwhatiseem said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...




Aannd back to the OP.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 18, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I agree with bones. SOmething is not right with any dog that kills their owner. 
I believe we will see more to this story - and what we will see is a bloodline from a breeder who bred aggressive dogs on purpose.


----------



## Yarddog (Dec 18, 2017)

iamwhatiseem said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Why am I not surprised they were Pit Bulls?
> ...




I'm not sure what mine is but I think it might be an American. I've had some people tell me that. I found it as a stray so there are no papers.  Any stranger can come right up to him and hell pretty much just wants to go home with them but I always remain overly cautious just because.  This is actually the first dog I've ever owned and personality wise I probably got lucky , he doesn't even bark at the mail man and his only great obsession is running after the ball.  I was also pretty impressed by his caution around small kids, as that was one of the first things I paid attention to before deciding to keep him.He pretty much , realizes they are more fragile than adults and moves around them careful. Needless to say though, I never leave him with any kid unless I'm right there. I couldnt imagine this dog ever snapping but, theres a shotgun on the wall just in case he has an old Yeller moment.


----------



## yiostheoy (Dec 18, 2017)

strollingbones said:


> Two dogs mauled their owner to death during a walk in Virginia woods, sheriff says
> 
> 
> so you have this small person walking two large pit bulls....in the woods..and something happens..the pits maul her to death...i just cant stop wondering what happened what went wrong...or simply why?  why would dogs she had raised from pups do this?
> did she fall and that started the attack?


When you have pets which are above you in the food chain you are taking your life into your hands.

Pit bulls are a wolf like breed with wolf like ferocity.

They should be illegal everywhere -- same as are wolf pups or lion cubs or bear cubs.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 18, 2017)

Yarddog said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



There are plenty of great American Pits out there that wouldn't harm a flea. The problem is that there are also plenty of Pits who has bad blood lines in them.
In my opinion I believe these breeders who were known to breed aggressive Pits should face criminal prosecution for what, if anything, decedents do.
I am serious. 
 Imagine if humans attained sexual maturity in one year. You take the most violent offenders in prisons, match them with the most violent female offenders...bred them, chose the most aggressive off spring from them, and repeat that process dozens of times. Imagine what kind of people you would produce.
The same with dogs. These breeders repeatedly chose the most aggressive males and females and kept picking out the worst ones for numerous generations...and the end result is highly unpredictable dogs that have poisoned the breed. And it still continues to this day.
 It will take several decades of euthanizing/sterilizing aggressive pits and cross breeding docile pups to get the breed back to what they once were.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 18, 2017)

What if a pack of coyotes mauled her and the dogs didn't protect her?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 18, 2017)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



No, I don't think that's what will be revealed.


----------



## Lewdog (Dec 18, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



Yeah I don't think you "breed" aggressive dogs.  If she raised them from puppies and didn't mistreat them, then there is something more to this story.

I'm guessing that either the dogs got into a fight and she tried to separate them and they turned on her, or they got into a fight with other dogs and she tried to separate them and they turned on her.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 18, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



I ain't sayin' nothin' :X

Just to expect the worst. I had a pitbull that played with a wolf his whole life.

She outlived him by a long shot.


----------



## Death Angel (Dec 18, 2017)

strollingbones said:


> Two dogs mauled their owner to death during a walk in Virginia woods, sheriff says
> 
> 
> so you have this small person walking two large pit bulls....in the woods..and something happens..the pits maul her to death...i just cant stop wondering what happened what went wrong...or simply why?  why would dogs she had raised from pups do this?
> did she fall and that started the attack?


"Pit bull"

They should not be bred.


----------



## Death Angel (Dec 18, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Yeah I don't think you "breed" aggressive dogs. If she raised them from puppies and didn't mistreat them, then there is something more to this story.


There are exceptions, but each breed has it's characteristics.

My maine coon cat is completely different from all other breeds.

Stereotypes exist for a reason


----------



## Votto (Dec 18, 2017)

strollingbones said:


> Two dogs mauled their owner to death during a walk in Virginia woods, sheriff says
> 
> 
> so you have this small person walking two large pit bulls....in the woods..and something happens..the pits maul her to death...i just cant stop wondering what happened what went wrong...or simply why?  why would dogs she had raised from pups do this?
> did she fall and that started the attack?



ISIS is reportedly taking credit for the attack.

According to witnesses, the dogs barked, "Rallah, Rockbar" before they attacked the unsuspecting infidel.

As a side note, I've always stated that Muslims were the pit bull of religions.  Sure, most pit bulls are just fine and their owners will swear by them.  However, if you ever hear of a dog losing it and killing someone, 9 times out of 10 it's a pit bull.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 19, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> What if a pack of coyotes mauled her and the dogs didn't protect her?



Nice pets

Sheriff: Deputies Observed Dogs ‘Eating’ 22-Year-Old Virginia Woman Who Was Mauled to Death on Walk (Warning: Graphic Content)


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 19, 2017)

A man who used to work with Stephens at a dog training facility said she was very experienced working with animals, and loved her dogs.

Although Dr. Amy Learn, a veterinarian at Cary Street Veterinary Hospital, did not know Stephens or her dogs, she told WTVR that "dogs don't typically just out of the blue attack their owners, so there is typically some kind of provocation."

Everyone the station spoke with said the dogs were socialized, passive and had a significant bond with Stephens.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 19, 2017)

Agnew did clarify his initial statement that the animals were “bred for fighting” and said that a friend originally told them the dogs were rescued from an organization that rehabilitated dogs previously used for fighting.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 19, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Agnew did clarify his initial statement that the animals were “bred for fighting” and said that a friend originally told them the dogs were rescued from an organization that rehabilitated dogs previously used for fighting.



And there you have it.
Bad breeding. Dogs purposefully bred to produce unusually aggressive behavior.

Let this be a lesson to everyone, before you adopt a Pit Bull, know what breeder it came from.


----------



## Vastator (Dec 19, 2017)

iamwhatiseem said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Agnew did clarify his initial statement that the animals were “bred for fighting” and said that a friend originally told them the dogs were rescued from an organization that rehabilitated dogs previously used for fighting.
> ...


I've owned 3 pits in the past.  Not one has ever displayed behavior even remotely consistent with the horror stories we all hear...  It must be a situation where they truly do just fucking snap. The kinda thing that's hard to believe till you've seen it for your self...


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 19, 2017)

Vastator said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Keep in mind these were rescue dogs that were abandoned by dog fighters.
I would never-ever rescue a pit bull that came from fighting kennels. These dogs are extremely mistreated to the point they are literally crazy.


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 19, 2017)

article said she had had them since they were pups.....could have been rescued before they were fought


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 19, 2017)

strollingbones said:


> article said she had had them since they were pups.....could have been rescued before they were fought



But you still have to look at their breeding


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 19, 2017)

always most likely from a fighting bitch....the females are super aggressive


----------



## Vastator (Dec 19, 2017)

strollingbones said:


> always most likely from a fighting bitch....the females are super aggressive


While I certainly do appreciate the gesture that goes into adopting from a shelter,  or any other place for that matter; I'll stick with buying dogs with a known pedigree.  Especially when it comes to working dogs,  or sporting dogs.  Too much can go wrong.  And like this girl found out...  You may never see it coming.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Dec 19, 2017)

Everyone that knows her and the dogs say that they never would have attacked her.   It should be obvious that if they were fighting, there would be wounds on the dogs so that didn't happen.


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 19, 2017)

if they were rescued you would assume they were neutered.....a neutered male should not be that aggressive but i do not know the sex of the dogs


----------



## yiostheoy (Dec 19, 2017)

I hope she at least tasted good to the pit bulls.

They will be killed now for their final meal.


----------



## yiostheoy (Dec 19, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


You're right -- something strange must have happened.

Normally when you raise pets from the kitten/pup stage they love you.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 19, 2017)

iamwhatiseem said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



My bad

I thought you told the dog.....Fetch!


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 19, 2017)

*Just my hypothesis....*
  Large breeds MUST learn the hierarchy of the family. Must.
  I would submit that this woman was not seen as the pack leader by these dogs. 
Probably the two of them got into a fight and she tried to break them up, the dogs saw her as a subordinate trying to dominate them. And they attacked her. She probably fought back of course, which because she is not seen as a pack leader only fueled their drive. Once she was killed, there was blood and exposed meat...given the dogs strong prey drive. They began to eat her.


----------



## Lewdog (Dec 19, 2017)

Well they came out and said that the dogs had been inside dogs and the woman had not been there to take care of them, and her dad had put them outside in the cold to be alone by themselves... and they think that is why they turned on her.


----------

